# Whats the Scientific Name of These?



## d17oug18 (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry guys and gals i know these pictures suck lol &lt;_&lt; 

i have this one, one with green legs and brown body

and all green lol all chillin in the same cage =)


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 26, 2009)

Stagmomantis species?


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry, cannot tell from these pics. Where did you get them?


----------



## The_Asa (Apr 26, 2009)

Were these caught outside? If so I imagine Stagmomantis sp.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 27, 2009)

Some kind of praying mantis, I think.


----------



## Christian (Apr 27, 2009)

I wouldn't go so far. But I think it's safe to assume it's an insect.


----------



## jameslongo (Apr 27, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Some kind of praying mantis, I think.


Ha you're a gem, Phil.

Gotta nice pair of forearms on it. Stagmomantis sp. seems like the name to beat.

But seriously dude. A camera phone never helped anybody take a good pic of anything


----------



## d17oug18 (Apr 27, 2009)

accually lol these were camera pics but the pictures were to big to put on here, so i down sized it and made it from a jpeg to a gif lol, its wild cuaght and my friends tell me its some kinda alien aracnid lol they say its a baby of the predators from the movie AvP =P


----------



## idolomantis (Apr 27, 2009)

could it be an invertebrate?


----------



## Christian (Apr 27, 2009)

The joke is over, dude... :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Apr 27, 2009)

Christian said:


> The joke is over, dude... :lol:


lol ok XD

couldn't resist


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 27, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> accually lol these were camera pics but the pictures were to big to put on here, so i down sized it and made it from a jpeg to a gif lol, its wild cuaght and my friends tell me its some kinda alien aracnid lol they say its a baby of the predators from the movie AvP =P


You *can *put the original large size pic on here. You needn't downsize or convert to .gif. See this thread:

How to Add Pictures to Posts, (2 Different Methods)

Instead of inserting the file directly from your computer (Method 1), use a photo hosting site to add (see Method 2, and shortcuts for it further down in the thread.) I'm sure it would be much better quality. It may, or may not, help identify your mantis.


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2009)

Sphodromantis?


----------



## d17oug18 (Apr 30, 2009)

as requested i have figured out how to use photobucket and got these pics in, and HERE THEY ARE!!! =)














































i call the brown one Amazon, Green one is Regular, and Multi-Colored Nagger is crazy legs lol


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 30, 2009)

Good job uploading the pics, Doug!  It's still a little difficult to see the mantids really well for identification's sake, but you can definitely see them much better than before.  I don't know what your mantids are (sorry!), but good job on the pics!


----------



## d17oug18 (Apr 30, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Good job uploading the pics, Doug!  It's still a little difficult to see the mantids really well for identification's sake, but you can definitely see them much better than before.  I don't know what your mantids are (sorry!), but good job on the pics!


Thanks =) say, whats the cheapest... VERY cheapest way for me to get these 32 oz containers with the cloth lids? i hear there available at costco but is that the best way to go? or should i get them from online ^_^


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 30, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> Thanks =) say, whats the cheapest... VERY cheapest way for me to get these 32 oz containers with the cloth lids? i hear there available at costco but is that the best way to go? or should i get them from online ^_^


We don't have a Costco here (yet... but it's funny you mentioned them, as tonight I just saw a sign saying one was coming soon at a construction site in town! lol) so I don't know about the quality or cost of ones you'd get there.

I've ordered mine online from Josh's Frogs, but you can find lots of places that have them. Order plenty, like all you think you'll need for the next year or so, when you order. Saves lots of money on shipping in the long run. Don't forget that in addition to keeping mantids in them (which lots of people do), they are the container of choice for making fruit fly cultures. So if you'll be doing that, make sure to have enough to have at least 2 or 3 cycles of ff's going at the same time.


----------



## wuwu (Apr 30, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> Thanks =) say, whats the cheapest... VERY cheapest way for me to get these 32 oz containers with the cloth lids? i hear there available at costco but is that the best way to go? or should i get them from online ^_^


where did you read that you can get them from costco? i've never seen them there and i couldn't find it on their site either.


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2009)

Are we looking at the same mantis or a few different ones? In the one pic they look like stagmomantis. Are they living together?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 30, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> Thanks =) say, whats the cheapest... VERY cheapest way for me to get these 32 oz containers with the cloth lids? i hear there available at costco but is that the best way to go? or should i get them from online ^_^


You can get them at a lot of dollar stores for about 4/$, but you'll have to work on the lids. Bore or cut noles in the lid and cover it on the inside with a coffee filter. You can get 'em for free with soft drinks or deli items, but the lids are usually very brittle or fragile. Some folks just cover the top with a coffee filter and hold it with a rubber band. To feed the mantids, though, you'd need to cut a hole (say 1"[2.5cm] diameter) in the side of the pot about an inch from the bottom, and bung it with soft plastic foam or a wad of paper towel. Send us pix!


----------



## d17oug18 (May 1, 2009)

they are all one species, same egg... or o-o-the-c-a? lol whatever lol, one shed today so ill take an update pic of what i think is a male at all angles, my camera sucks so dont say anything about that  jk  in case it matters Tu Madre was found wild here in california! without a mate found as a sub adult! really wierd really... any who the bottom line is there all one species haha


----------

